# My guys (pics)



## Hal900x (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm a lousy photog, but here are a few pics of my guys. Since these were taken, I've added some additional items to the cage, notably a large tube in the bottom of the cage so they can have independent safe hiding places.


----------



## peace (Jun 26, 2015)

I love your sputnik!! I cant find them here in canada. you're boys are so handsome. Have you ever thought of covering the wire levels with something? I've heard they can get bumble foot if they're on wire too much...? :S you'r cage looks GREAT though and I also got one of those big tubes for my girlies


----------



## peace (Jun 26, 2015)

oh, sorry I didnt realize there are towels on the shelves


----------



## Hal900x (Sep 16, 2015)

peace said:


> I love your sputnik!! I cant find them here in canada. you're boys are so handsome. Have you ever thought of covering the wire levels with something? I've heard they can get bumble foot if they're on wire too much...?


Hi Peace,

Yeah I put down towels on their favorite shelves, although I am always having to replace or re-position them since they love to drag them into the "Sputnik" as you called it, or just generally re-order their environment. Here is a link to the Sputnik on Amazon, if you don't mind ordering online. That link should take you to the Canadian site, but if it doesn't just replace .com in the URL with .ca for Canadian currency pricing.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Peace I feel you. I'm in Canada too and there isn't anything here!!!.;D


----------



## peace (Jun 26, 2015)

Hal900x said:


> Hi Peace,
> 
> Yeah I put down towels on their favorite shelves, although I am always having to replace or re-position them since they love to drag them into the "Sputnik" as you called it, or just generally re-order their environment. Here is a link to the Sputnik on Amazon, if you don't mind ordering online. That link should take you to the Canadian site, but if it doesn't just replace .com in the URL with .ca for Canadian currency pricing.


when i had my diy cage i would pull pieces of the towels through the bars of the cage and then clip them, they still pulled it up -_-
and THANKS!! i've wanted to get one for SO long!! thanks thanks


----------



## peace (Jun 26, 2015)

JAnimal said:


> Peace I feel you. I'm in Canada too and there isn't anything here!!!.;D


or it's renamed something weird, 'critter nation' here is 'all living things multi level small animal home'..... wth LMAO where in canada are you?


----------

